# Philadelphia Furniture Show 2013



## jcsterling (Aug 1, 2008)

The Philadelphia invitational furniture show is next weekend. Lots of prep work left to do…. Here is a nice little article on the show to give you some idea what to expect if you choose to visit.

http://www.philly.com/philly/columnists/virginia_smith/20130329_Philadelphia_Invitational_Furniture_Show.html


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Some pretty neat looking things there. Hope you knock them dead!


----------



## jcsterling (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks Monte.


----------



## JoeRPhilly (Jul 4, 2012)

I might have to stop by, I will come and say hello if I can make it. good luck!


----------



## jcsterling (Aug 1, 2008)

If anyone would care for a printable coupon for 1/2 price admission send me a private message with your email


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Boy I wish I could come. Knock their socks off! Good luck!


----------



## jcsterling (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks Doc


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

The artical is reality based for people like yourself with high end products vs. Arts and crafts shows. Think that sets the mood and expectation. Hey 2000 people with money is better than 4000 poor folk like me…. LOL!

Hope you find patrons.


----------



## jcsterling (Aug 1, 2008)

facebook link to photos from the Phila furniture show 2013 https://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnmn#!/media/set/?set=a.463365123737392.1073741825.100001917245143&type=1


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Tried it. Says content currently not available?

Had to log in….


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Have they judged yet?


----------



## jcsterling (Aug 1, 2008)

There is no judging Doc, except by the consumer.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Sell any pieces or ?


----------

